# Photos Fuji can't take



## SquarePeg

Not a news article but a blog entry that I thought @Gary A. and @jcdeboever would appreciate.

photos that the Fuji X-Pro 1 can't take


----------



## waday

How dare you post those awful photos. I demand that this thread be closed immediately for hurting my eyeballs.



(I'm joking, just in case anything thinks otherwise...)


----------



## 480sparky

How dare they even call those images "photos". They're not even snapshots. 

I wish I had never clicked on that link and witnessed such garbage. I was just sitting down to lunch. Thank you for ruining my appetite.

I may be turned off of photography due to my instant nausea. I must go home now so I can toss all my gear into the river .

I will now pray every day to never see such horrible images. Images that should never be allowed on the innerwebs.


----------



## astroNikon

Funny


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> Not a news article but a blog entry that I thought @Gary A. and @jcdeboever would appreciate.
> 
> photos that the Fuji X-Pro 1 can't take


Can't take wildlife or sports action either. You should have never brought that crappy $100, 50-230 to that softball game, what were you thinking? And then me, taking pics of unpredictable people off a diving board at a pool party, stupid me.


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ... the XP1 was truly one dog of a slow camera.  It did very thing slow, it AF slow, it wrote to the card slow it updated the EVF slow.  When it got dark that dog of a camera started howling.  The XP1 made me go back to how I shot film ... with an anticipatory methodology as opposed to a reactionary response I had developed with my 1D cameras. The XP1 actually made me a better digital photography.






XP1





XP1





XP1





XP1

The saving grace of the camera was that it is one pretty camera.  (The XP1 took its time, but it did captured a good image ... when it got around to it.)


----------



## nerwin

Sooooo the looks of your camera matters now?


----------



## Gary A.

nerwin said:


> Sooooo the looks of your camera matters now?


Yep, it always has to some degree.  One example: When I was shooting Nikon (film only days), I lugged around the much much heavier 180mm instead of the much lighter 200mm because the 200mm was ugly.  I actually purchased the XP1 based entirely on looks.  I saw it in my camera store and walked out with it not every owning a Fuji before or knowing anything in particular about the XP1.

Purchasing a camera based solely upon outside appearance is quite shallow.


----------



## nerwin

Gary A. said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo the looks of your camera matters now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it always has to some degree.  I actually purchased the XP1 based entirely on looks.  I saw it in my camera store and walked out with it not every owning a Fuji before or knowing anything in particular about the XP1.
> 
> Purchasing a camera based solely upon appearance is quite shallow.
Click to expand...


I buy a camera that has the features I want/need, looks is the last thing I think about lol.

I've noticed a lot of Fuji shooters rave about how pretty their camera is and love telling everyone about it. Hey, to each their own.

I've used and owned a few Fuji X cameras and I agree, they are certainly are pretty and are often mistaken for film camera. But they aren't for everyone. I could never fall in love with their camera system, I always fall back to using a DSLR. I'm not sure why. I suppose it maybe the fact that I feel really comfortable using it and that's what matters the most.

My favorite Fuji camera was the orginal X100. I loved that camera. That had a FinePix sensor which I truly enjoyed, I'm not a fan of the X-Trans yet. Just not for me.


----------



## Gary A.

nerwin said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo the looks of your camera matters now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it always has to some degree.  I actually purchased the XP1 based entirely on looks.  I saw it in my camera store and walked out with it not every owning a Fuji before or knowing anything in particular about the XP1.
> 
> Purchasing a camera based solely upon appearance is quite shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I buy a camera that has the features I want/need, looks is the last thing I think about lol.
Click to expand...

As it should be.  I would never recommend someone purchase a camera based on looks. (Unless it was a pro that I knew.)  I used to date with a similar strategy. (Again, not something I could recommend to others.)


----------



## Derrel

The look of Fuji X-series cameras, and their lens line, is very stylish. People LIKE good-looking cameras, with traditional _*camera-looks*_, not "consumer electronics looks". Seriously, there is a HUGE advantage to manufacturing,marketing, and selling a good-looking product line, as opposed to an ugly or weird-looking product line. Many people value beautiful design...Fuji obviously understands that.

I used to sell cameras and video gear at retail...people comment on the outward appearance of cameras, just as they do clothes, cars, houses, and so on. Present a handsome camera and an ugly or new-fangled styled camera on a sales counter side by side...the customer will almost always avoid the ugly or new-fangled camera, and will instantly gravitate to the better-looking camera.

A great example: the Nikon 4004 and 6006...butt ugly and "new-fangled" styling...EXTREMELY difficult to sell against Minolta AF SLRs and Canon AF SLRS...the 4004 and 6006 were UGLY! The Canon EOS 620 and 650 were sleek, the Minolta Maxxum 5000 and 7000 series, and their lenses, were SEXY!!!


----------



## nerwin

So we all should sell our DSLRs and switch to Fuji just for the looks?


----------



## Ysarex

nerwin said:


> So we all should sell our DSLRs and switch to Fuji just for the looks?



Absolutely. It's much more important to look good than to be good.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex

I like my Fuji X-T2 just fine, but there really are photos Fuji can't take. Here's an example:



 

Joe


----------



## cgw

Derrel's comment about curb(counter?)appeal can't be denied. The allure of Fuji's rangefinder and prism bump-styled cameras is a fact. The fit and finish of their Japanese-made models really does evoke the all metal, knurled knobs and deeply engraved numbers of Nikon F2 era. Same goes for the Fujinon lenses.  But it's skin deep and that's all to the good. It's just a different aesthetic that appeals to some but not all camera buyers. Frankly, it's been a long while since I've enjoyed a camera as much as my year-old X100T.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo the looks of your camera matters now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it always has to some degree.  One example: When I was shooting Nikon (film only days), I lugged around the much much heavier 180mm instead of the much lighter 200mm because the 200mm was ugly.  I actually purchased the XP1 based entirely on looks.  I saw it in my camera store and walked out with it not every owning a Fuji before or knowing anything in particular about the XP1.
> 
> Purchasing a camera based solely upon outside appearance is quite shallow.
Click to expand...


I've got to admit, I had some movement in my khakis when I seen the XP2, in the display case, in used, minty condition. I bought it like it was a coach purse. Man put the 16mm with the square hood on it and let's just say, I'd sleep with it. Oooops, I have....


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo the looks of your camera matters now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it always has to some degree.  I actually purchased the XP1 based entirely on looks.  I saw it in my camera store and walked out with it not every owning a Fuji before or knowing anything in particular about the XP1.
> 
> Purchasing a camera based solely upon appearance is quite shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I buy a camera that has the features I want/need, looks is the last thing I think about lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As it should be.  I would never recommend someone purchase a camera based on looks. (Unless it was a pro that I knew.)  I used to date with a similar strategy. (Again, not something I could recommend to others.)
Click to expand...

I love full figured woman but I don't  like carrying them around. Oh... I lied, I've been lugging around "Godzilla" Fujifilm GX680III, she puts out when I ask her for it, with a bark.


----------



## jcdeboever

nerwin said:


> So we all should sell our DSLRs and switch to Fuji just for the looks?


Yup, buy one and then sell it on here a month later... please....


----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> The look of Fuji X-series cameras, and their lens line, is very stylish. People LIKE good-looking cameras, with traditional _*camera-looks*_, not "consumer electronics looks". Seriously, there is a HUGE advantage to manufacturing,marketing, and selling a good-looking product line, as opposed to an ugly or weird-looking product line. Many people value beautiful design...Fuji obviously understands that.
> 
> I used to sell cameras and video gear at retail...people comment on the outward appearance of cameras, just as they do clothes, cars, houses, and so on. Present a handsome camera and an ugly or new-fangled styled camera on a sales counter side by side...the customer will almost always avoid the ugly or new-fangled camera, and will instantly gravitate to the better-looking camera.
> 
> A great example: the Nikon 4004 and 6006...butt ugly and "new-fangled" styling...EXTREMELY difficult to sell against Minolta AF SLRs and Canon AF SLRS...the 4004 and 6006 were UGLY! The Canon EOS 620 and 650 were sleek, the Minolta Maxxum 5000 and 7000 series, and their lenses, were SEXY!!!



I can see that. I just bought a Minolta 3Xi with a AF 28mm f2.8, and a 50mm f/1.7 dirt cheap and minty. It is pretty and ergonomically pleasing. Its too auto but im going to push it. Threw a battery in it, got film loaded, ready to explore. I'll shoot a few rolls and give it away if it is sound. I am not into AF film cameras but I had enough change in my truck cup holders to buy it. It's controls are strange to me but doable. I recently bought a Pentax P30T but I am kinda fond of it. I bought it with the intention to give it to someone, and still may. I love it.


----------



## SquarePeg

Ya know @jcdeboever, Coach makes a lovely men's camera bag...


----------



## jcdeboever

You guys...


----------



## nerwin

When you buy a Fuji camera, you start to invest in fancy straps and bags because...it's a fashion statement and you want everyone to know how cool you are when no one actually gives a crap.

No offense to anyone.  I like Fuji, I think they make great cameras and lenses. But I honestly don't agree with buying cameras just because they look good. A good looking camera doesn't make you a better photographer..atleast, I think anyways.


----------



## SquarePeg

nerwin said:


> When you buy a Fuji camera, you start to invest in fancy straps and bags because...it's a fashion statement and you want everyone to know how cool you are when no one actually gives a crap.
> 
> No offense to anyone.  I like Fuji, I think they make great cameras and lenses. But I honestly don't agree with buying cameras just because they look good. A good looking camera doesn't make you a better photographer..atleast, I think anyways.



I had no idea I was suddenly fashionable and cool.  Can't wait to tell my family!  I think you might be taking Gary's joking about buying it just based on looks a bit too seriously.


----------



## Derrel

Speaking of camera straps...I follow Dora Goodman, who makes hand-crafted straps, among other things. Her latest strap design looks very interesting to me.

Dora Goodman Cameras (@doragoodman) • Instagram photos and videos

Here is the new strap, modeled by the lovely Ms. Goodman herself, in a very short Instagram video capture Instagram post by Dora Goodman Cameras • Jul 20, 2017 at 3:15pm UTC


----------



## jaomul

I suppose marketing is bs. A Fuji probably won't do a sport or wildlife burst as good as a d500 unless the user really knows their s##t, but the Fuji is generally designed for a different type of user.


----------



## nerwin

gryphonslair99 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you buy a Fuji camera, you start to invest in fancy straps and bags because...it's a fashion statement and you want everyone to know how cool you are when no one actually gives a crap.
> 
> No offense to anyone.  I like Fuji, I think they make great cameras and lenses. But I honestly don't agree with buying cameras just because they look good. A good looking camera doesn't make you a better photographer..atleast, I think anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you never see from the Fuji people is a photo showing the camera backwards.
Click to expand...


I have actually. As with many other kind of cameras.


----------



## nerwin

SquarePeg said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you buy a Fuji camera, you start to invest in fancy straps and bags because...it's a fashion statement and you want everyone to know how cool you are when no one actually gives a crap.
> 
> No offense to anyone.  I like Fuji, I think they make great cameras and lenses. But I honestly don't agree with buying cameras just because they look good. A good looking camera doesn't make you a better photographer..atleast, I think anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea I was suddenly fashionable and cool.  Can't wait to tell my family!  I think you might be taking Gary's joking about buying it just based on looks a bit too seriously.
Click to expand...


Possibly.

I'm so sick of it lately. I mean damn, it's like people are getting judged based on what camera they shoot with. Who cares anymore.


----------



## Gary A.

SquarePeg said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you buy a Fuji camera, you start to invest in fancy straps and bags because...it's a fashion statement and you want everyone to know how cool you are when no one actually gives a crap.
> 
> No offense to anyone.  I like Fuji, I think they make great cameras and lenses. But I honestly don't agree with buying cameras just because they look good. A good looking camera doesn't make you a better photographer..atleast, I think anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea I was suddenly fashionable and cool.  Can't wait to tell my family!  I think you might be taking Gary's joking about buying it just based on looks a bit too seriously.
Click to expand...

The purchase of the XP1 was factual ... not a joke. I saw it ... I held it (all metal body) ... I bought it. (After I used the thing, I was surprised by the film-esque quality of the images and the exceptionally high quality of the lenses.)






XP1





XP1





XP1





XP1


----------



## Gary A.

nerwin said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you buy a Fuji camera, you start to invest in fancy straps and bags because...it's a fashion statement and you want everyone to know how cool you are when no one actually gives a crap.
> 
> No offense to anyone.  I like Fuji, I think they make great cameras and lenses. But I honestly don't agree with buying cameras just because they look good. A good looking camera doesn't make you a better photographer..atleast, I think anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea I was suddenly fashionable and cool.  Can't wait to tell my family!  I think you might be taking Gary's joking about buying it just based on looks a bit too seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.
> 
> I'm so sick of it lately. I mean damn, it's like people are getting judged based on what camera they shoot with. Who cares anymore.
Click to expand...

Exactly ... who cares!


----------



## Gary A.

jaomul said:


> I suppose marketing is bs. A Fuji probably won't do a sport or wildlife burst as good as a d500 unless the user really knows their s##t, but the Fuji is generally designed for a different type of user.


For the Pro, a flagship model Nikon or Canon will outshoot a Fuji XT2/XP2 on fast moving subjects ... but then again we're also talking a 4x difference in price also.  But for the hobbyist, out to have fun and capture some action shots the XT2/XP2 is fine.  You gotta remember that mirrorless is different than a dSLR.  There is a bit of learning curve between shooting action with a mirrorless and a dSLR. But, with the improvements in mirrorless AF, that curve is getting flatter.


----------



## SquarePeg

I've found shooting action with the xt2 to be more intuitive for me than Nikon was.  

Anyway, I hope you enjoyed the tongue in cheek blog!


----------



## nerwin

SquarePeg said:


> I've found shooting action with the xt2 to be more intuitive for me than Nikon was.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you enjoyed the tongue in cheek blog!



It was the opposite for me, I found my Nikon to be more intuitive than the Fuji cameras I had. It just shows you not every camera the right choice for everyone. It all depends on what you like and prefer!


----------



## fmw

It's always good to read a photography agenda.  I can understand why somebody doesn't like a camera.  I have a hard time understanding why they insist on trying to everyone else not to like it.  Wonder if he has an good deals on those lenses.


----------



## SquarePeg

fmw said:


> t's always good to read a photography agenda. I can understand why somebody doesn't like a camera. I have a hard time understanding why they insist on trying to everyone else not to like it. Wonder if he has an good deals on those lenses.



???


----------



## jcdeboever

fmw said:


> It's always good to read a photography agenda.  I can understand why somebody doesn't like a camera.  I have a hard time understanding why they insist on trying to everyone else not to like it.  Wonder if he has an good deals on those lenses.


???


----------



## Udgin

for today there are many cameras with all the characteristics you need and at the same time an excellent appearance)


----------



## fmw

jaomul said:


> I suppose marketing is bs. A Fuji probably won't do a sport or wildlife burst as good as a d500 unless the user really knows their s##t, but the Fuji is generally designed for a different type of user.



I've done sports photography with a Mamiya RZ 67.  Modern photographers have lost sight of the importance of equipment.  It isn't all that important.


----------



## fmw

jcdeboever said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always good to read a photography agenda.  I can understand why somebody doesn't like a camera.  I have a hard time understanding why they insist on trying to everyone else not to like it.  Wonder if he has an good deals on those lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> ???
Click to expand...


It confused me too.


----------



## jcdeboever

nerwin said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo the looks of your camera matters now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it always has to some degree.  I actually purchased the XP1 based entirely on looks.  I saw it in my camera store and walked out with it not every owning a Fuji before or knowing anything in particular about the XP1.
> 
> Purchasing a camera based solely upon appearance is quite shallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I buy a camera that has the features I want/need, looks is the last thing I think about lol.
> 
> I've noticed a lot of Fuji shooters rave about how pretty their camera is and love telling everyone about it. Hey, to each their own.
> 
> I've used and owned a few Fuji X cameras and I agree, they are certainly are pretty and are often mistaken for film camera. But they aren't for everyone. I could never fall in love with their camera system, I always fall back to using a DSLR. I'm not sure why. I suppose it maybe the fact that I feel really comfortable using it and that's what matters the most.
> 
> My favorite Fuji camera was the orginal X100. I loved that camera. That had a FinePix sensor which I truly enjoyed, I'm not a fan of the X-Trans yet. Just not for me.
Click to expand...

I sleep with my XPRO2, 16mn, and it's square hood. I had the 100-400 on it intially but woke up to the wife forcefully working the zoom collar, it scareded me.


----------



## enezdez

Not ready to forgo my Nikon but I just got the X Pro-2 and I love it.  Hoping Santa brings me the 16 mm f/1.4!!!  

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## fmw

You got a great start with the Fuji system.  Welcome.


----------



## enezdez

fmw said:


> You got a great start with the Fuji system.  Welcome.




Thanks!


----------



## cgw

The Fuji X system quickly acquired a subversive/disruptive cachet beginning with the X100. Steady refinements in the X-Trans sensors and processors, well-publicized functional upgrades via firmware and top-shelf Fujinon optics were rightly seen as innovative relative to market-dominating brands like Canon and Nikon whose products looked stale. Swooning reviews aside, shooting Fuji X is more than a fashion statement. Can't recall a camera I've enjoyed more than my X100T. Just got a Graphite X-T1 and 35/2 WR. Slightly different but just as lovable. The 50/2WR is next.


----------



## Gary A.

cgw said:


> The Fuji X system quickly acquired a subversive/disruptive cachet beginning with the X100. Steady refinements in the X-Trans sensors and processors, well-publicized functional upgrades via firmware and top-shelf Fujinon optics were rightly seen as innovative relative to market-dominating brands like Canon and Nikon whose products looked stale. Swooning reviews aside, shooting Fuji X is more than a fashion statement. Can't recall a camera I've enjoyed more than my X100T. Just got a Graphite X-T1 and 35/2 WR. Slightly different but just as lovable. The 50/2WR is next.


 ... I dunno ... for a hipster like me, I like that it is a fashion statement.


----------



## cgw

Gary A. said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fuji X system quickly acquired a subversive/disruptive cachet beginning with the X100. Steady refinements in the X-Trans sensors and processors, well-publicized functional upgrades via firmware and top-shelf Fujinon optics were rightly seen as innovative relative to market-dominating brands like Canon and Nikon whose products looked stale. Swooning reviews aside, shooting Fuji X is more than a fashion statement. Can't recall a camera I've enjoyed more than my X100T. Just got a Graphite X-T1 and 35/2 WR. Slightly different but just as lovable. The 50/2WR is next.
> 
> 
> 
> ... I dunno ... for a hipster like me, I like that it is a fashion statement.
Click to expand...

 You get it. Fashion passes, style lasts.


----------

